# Completely Blank Tees



## xrerunx (Aug 12, 2007)

Have a small T-shirt company, and looking for a completely blank t-shirt, no tags or screenprinted tags. Now I know about tearaways, but I'm interested in having my own t-shirts made. By this I mean sewn for me. I've looked all over the internet, but I come up with nothing. Is there companies that do this. Is that what a tradeshow is for?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I believe Bare Apparel-Custom Vintage Wholesale Blank T-Shirts! can cut and sew. They are a sponsor on the forum and are making the forum anniversary shirts from scratch.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

splathead said:


> I believe Bare Apparel-Custom Vintage Wholesale Blank T-Shirts! can cut and sew. They are a sponsor on the forum and are making the forum anniversary shirts from scratch.


Actually, it's HSP: Custom apparel just got easier! that is making the forum t-shirts from scratch that does cut and sew 

BareApparel does have some very nice blank t-shirts though. No tags in the neckline.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Actually, it's HSP: Custom apparel just got easier! that is making the forum t-shirts from scratch that does cut and sew .



Oops. I coulda sworn.....


----------

